

1st International Competition on Plagiarism Detection - nfriedly
http://www.webis.de/pan-09/competition.php

======
nfriedly
They are allowing vendors of commercial plagiarism detection software
participate -- I'll be interested to see if any of them do. The cash prize
isn't enough to make them go for it (500 euros) but the good publicity might.
I know if I were a school, I'd be more inclined to buy from a company that won
this competition.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Let me get this article and idea straight, incase I missed something...

Plagiarism is a problem for copyright holders since they want to ensure that
they don't get plagiarized. HOWEVER it is a very expensive task and does not
bear as much fruit as it might.

Automation of this will bring many many financial benefits to the copyright
holders by reducing costs and increasing detection rates.

And all this work is to be done for a measly 500 euro??? I remember reading a
job posting of a guy wanting someone to write a windows-like OS for $500,
which is compatible with all windows apps but is more stable/secure/bug free.

Good luck getting competitors!

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Sorry I misunderstood a bit, you are not required to give up your software,
just the results it seems.

~~~
likpok
You do have a point however. Much like the "recover a disk that has been
zeroed out" competition, the prize seems somewhat small for the magnitude of
the task.

Admittedly, the prize is more then an order of magnitude higher, (and just
requires software), so there might be more takers.

